# killer enemas



## Volleyball Girl

hi everyone,im pretty new to this forum, although ive had very severe ibs for about 3 years now (the hospital sais im the worst case of ibs theyve ever seen). I used to get tons of diarrhea episodes but since last july its changed to bad constipation. I was hospitalized for 2 weeks during august because of it and on christmas eve my pain was so immense that I was forced to go to the hospital for an enema (although Ive been to emerg many times for just the pain). They gave me an enema, but with my irritable intestines, the pain it caused was, as the doctors said to me later, the worst reaction theyve ever seen to an enema. Im still having problems with my constipation but I dont dare go to the hospital to get an enema again because the pain it gave me was too horrible to go through again. I dont know if anyone has advice of how to make the constipation calm down when stool softemers do absolutely nothing.If anyone has any ideas, id love to hear them!!!!!Melissaa.k.a. Volleyball Girl


----------



## 20960

Oh wow im so sorry you have ibs sooo badly! I have ibs C and D but mostly C Iv been on a probiotic called Align that has made my bowels not so bad im still in alot of pain though i almost went to the hospital the other day for just pain but ant acids made it go away, and iv never been to the hospital. ANywho mabe you can take some Milk of magnisium? i remember beeing constipated for two week and an enema didnt even work but when i took the milk of mag it was like really fast D and then it was over. So mabe you can try that if you havent tried it yet. good luck hun!


----------



## 101

I've been at the point at many times that I have needed an enema to get me moving. I would dread this though, as they make you feel awful, chills, nausea, overally bad feeling, etc.My doctor recomended a suposetory called Ducolax. It works just as well as enemas, but doesn't make you feel so bad (at least in my experience). Its also much easier to take. It does have a longer after affect though. I will have the urge to go multiple times after taking it. Also, I'll feel pretty bad for atleast an hour afterwords. If you have to use it regularly, however, it gets much easier to cope with.


----------

